

Get lost in immersive, psychedelic coding art - rjmarvin
http://sdt.bz/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=66392

======
bcRIPster
Yawn, demo scene has been doing this since the mid 80's with personal
computers and digital art pioneers like Charles Csuri (
[http://www.csurivision.com/](http://www.csurivision.com/) ) were playing with
super computers, since the early 80's, late 70's. Nothing to see here.

